

Ask HN: Detecting and improving code quality - kirvyteo

We are working on a project to improve the code quality of a design. Very often, certain code structures are not inefficient.<p>Has anyone here use any software to do similar tasks? We need something that we can customize for our own use. It is not about detecting stuff like syntax errors or illegal declarations but more about detecting and flagging a certain code pattern.<p>thanks!
======
t-rav
Not sure this is what you are looking for, but I use Sonar to id code quality
issues. Check it out @ [http://www.sonarqube.org/](http://www.sonarqube.org/)

